# Forum Home Renovation Bathrooms  Flat pack cupboards where to get them?

## Phil Spencer

Where is the cheapest place in Melbourne's Eastern suburbs to get flat pack cupboards? 
Phil

----------


## TermiMonster

I don't know if they are the cheapest, but I know Ikea do them.
TM

----------


## arms

> Where is the cheapest place in Melbourne's Eastern suburbs to get flat pack cupboards? 
> Phil

  do you mean cheapest as in quality or cheapest as in price  :Confused:

----------


## scooter

Dunno about cheapest Phil but Bunnings can do them through special orders.  
Cheers...............Sean (who works there BTW)

----------


## Toolin Around

> do you mean cheapest as in quality or cheapest as in price

  
I'd say they go hand in hand.

----------


## munruben

Ikea for sure but I bought a flat pack cupboard from Bunnings some time ago so dont know if they still have them.

----------


## arms

> I'd say they go hand in hand.

  
thats the answer i was hoping someone would reply with ,thanks

----------


## Guy

Try Sonny at the Kitchen Factory, makes them to your exact size, prices are good too. his contact detaials are here http://www.woodworkforums.ubeaut.com...ad.php?t=49526

----------


## Flynn

Can anyone articulate the differences in quality between Flatpax Kitchens (Bunnings) and say Ikea or other Flat pack kitchens ?.CheersFlynn

----------


## Phil Spencer

> Can anyone articulate the differences in quality between Flatpax Kitchens (Bunnings) and say Ikea or other Flat pack kitchens ?.CheersFlynn

  From what I can see Flynn the Bunnings are white melamine, and Ikea offer a better finish and the price is higher also.  BTW why I am looking is for a set of cheap cupboards for the workshop too lazy to build them more important things to do (building boxes ect..).  It looks like I can get what I want(1 x 900mm floor unit, 1 x 450mm floor unit and 3 x 900mm wall units) for about $500.00 which seems cheap enough when I cost my time which I have very little of.Thanks every onePhil

----------


## Damon_11

Hi All, 
Flat pack doors - If you know your dimensions, get them straight from Laminex.  Depending on your choice, they can be a low as $30 per door.  Call 132136 or order from your local Melbourne Call centre. I think the plant is somethere in Vic. 
I have Contour Doors in Fossil Laminate with rolled edged and it looks a million bucks (for a home reno) 
DC

----------


## Bleedin Thumb

As far as I know Ikea's cupboards are non standard sizes so be careful if your extending your kitchen. Laminex also produce LamiKits ph. 132 136

----------


## atregent

There's a mob in Moorabbin, Armstrongs (http://www.armstrongs.com.au), who I saw at the home show, their cabinets seem pretty well made (better than their web site, at least!).

----------


## arms

> There's a mob in Moorabbin, Armstrongs (http://www.armstrongs.com.au), who I saw at the home show, their cabinets seem pretty well made (better than their web site, at least!).

  
i looked at this mobs website several years ago when i set up my own  ,and i couldnt for the life of me work out the codes to their cabinets ,im in the trade ,and even now it still gets the better of me , :Doh:   :Doh:

----------


## echnidna

> i looked at this mobs website several years ago when i set up my own  ,and i couldnt for the life of me work out the codes to their cabinets ,im in the trade ,and even now it still gets the better of me ,

   :Rolleyes:   :Rolleyes:   :Rolleyes:   :Rolleyes:   :Cool:

----------


## Damon_11

Oh and I forgot to mention, because I was going on about doors, that the flatpack kits from Laminex as well.  http://www.thelaminexgroup.com.au/tr...ials/index.asp 
There's a PDF of all the kits here and in hundreds of different sizes. 
For example, on my third project for a lady - she liked mine so much, she is getting me to design and build her unit... 
Redikit Code Description     Price 
7B300558 300 Wide 1 Door Base Unit   $68.40 
7BO600558 600 Wide Oven Base Unit    $58.02 
7CB900 900 x 900 Corner Unit     $187.97 
7B400558 400 Wide 1 Door Base Unit    $74.78 
7B1000558 1000 Wide 2 Door Base Unit    $119.85 
7CB900 900 x 900 Corner Unit     $189.97 
P2250800 Pantry Cabinet 2250 High, 800W   $277.97 
7DMC450448-4 450 Wide 4 Drawer Base Unit, 448 Deep  $133.66 
7B300448 300 Wide 1 Door Base Unit    $61.45 
6W300305 300 Wide Overhead, 745 Height, 1 Door  $45.38 
7SORH600305 600 Wide Overhead, 745 Height, 2 Door Pull Out Rangehood $66.35 
6W300305 300 Wide Overhead, 745 Height, 1 Door  $45.38 
6CW600X600305 600 Wide Corner Wall Unit, 745 Height, 2 doors  $73.63 
6CW600X600305 600 Wide Corner Wall Unit, 745 Height, 2 doors  $73.63 
6W300305 300 Wide Overhead,745 Height, 1 Door  $45.38 
4FC1000305 1000 Wide Fridge Cabinet 495 High  $77.67 
Total        $1,599.49  
And they go together real easy. Certainly help us DIY'ers who don't have the toolshed room or access to the tools.... 
Hope that helps 
DC :Biggrin:

----------


## Paul B

I bought lamikit cupboards for our kitchen about 18 months ago. You wouldn't believe how many times they stuffed up our order. From losing it entirely - they gave us an order number and a delivery date and it didn't show up, "what order?" they said when I rang up to ask where it was, "oh, looks like we lost that order, sorry" says them. Then they gave me a new delivery date and another two week wait, but said someone would have to be onsite in the morning to help unload the truck. So I took a day off work, and they end up delivering it at 7:30PM, and they sent two blokes so I wasn't needed after all - I took a day off for nothing. Then about 25% of it was missing - another two week wait for the rest of it. Then the wall unit for the oven was the wrong size, I didn't have time to wait for a replacement so I resized it myself so we could get the oven wired up and working. 
My missus was totally stresssed out, she'd invited 23 people over for xmas lunch and the kitchen wasn't usable until literally 1/2 an hour before the turkey had to go in the oven on xmas eve. The job would have been finished at least a month before if not for their incompetance. 
I'll never buy from them again - there's just no excuse for the crap service we got from those clowns. So be warned.

----------


## gpsmith

Would these flat packs from bunnies or laminex be suitable for a bathroom renewal - they seem to be of moisture resistant melamine or craftwood?
The conditions would be about the same although possibly a bit steamier in the bathroom.
Any comments on the topic would be appreciated. 
regards,

----------


## scooter

Can't see why not, just make sure it is MR board.

----------


## renomart

> Can anyone articulate the differences in quality between Flatpax Kitchens (Bunnings) and say Ikea or other Flat pack kitchens ?.CheersFlynn

  Here's a bit of a heads up for you. Will your new kitchen kill you?     :Shock:

----------


## aspectdisplays

Armstrongs took over Novaloc's flat pack kitchen business.
They use the same codes as Novaloc did. They refer to two different depths from memory the dearer ones are 565mm deep the "M" and the other was around 470mm deep "MN". The number after i.e. M500 refers to the width 500mm etc.  I have used these quite a lot in the past, but they only had 3mm masonite backs. I don't know if Armstrongs have improved them or not. The rest of the cabinet is 16mm HMR melamine. Which is suitable for wet areas.

----------


## Flynn

Renomart, 
OMFG!  :Mad:  How is it that Bunnings can sell products that fail the Formaldehyde standards for Australia. What's the point of the standards ? Are they only a recommendation ? 
Flynn

----------


## echnidna

complain about stuff that don't meet oz standards to the ACCC.
They have launched a series of successful prosecutions against importers selling inferior crap.

----------


## arms

> Armstrongs took over Novaloc's flat pack kitchen business.
> They use the same codes as Novaloc did. They refer to two different depths from memory the dearer ones are 565mm deep the "M" and the other was around 470mm deep "MN". The number after i.e. M500 refers to the width 500mm etc. I have used these quite a lot in the past, but they only had 3mm masonite backs. I don't know if Armstrongs have improved them or not. The rest of the cabinet is 16mm HMR melamine. Which is suitable for wet areas.

  
i would just like to point out that the armstrongs this post is talking about is not my company ,nor is associated in any way with my business ,i have my own specifications in regard to my cabinets and would never drop my standard below what i have set now  :No:   :No:   :No:   :No:   :No:   :No:

----------


## aspectdisplays

Sorry Tom,
I was referring to http://www.armstrongs.com.au/
as in earlier post. Not your site

----------


## pom79

Hi all, 
We have just finished our flat pack kitchen, using Bunnings' Flatpax base/overhead units and doors, but with our own appliance package, handles and solid beech benchtops. 
Overall we would rate the quality, even though imported through 'DIY Resolutions' by Bunnings, only glitches have been dodgy drawer runners and some stuffed hinges. To Bunnings' credit, they have replaced them straight away and of course free of charge. 
All units are solid with 16mm backing panels which made wall mounting them OK. They came with decent screws and instructions and most importantly, the overall cost was cheaper than all of the the other flat pack/DIY companies including Armstrongs that we priced the kitchen through before commencing works. 
Just my 2 cents worth! 
Cheers.

----------


## juan

How about a picture to see what it looks like. 
Cheers

----------


## pom79

Here's some pics of the job 'under construction'... no finished shots on my computer yet !

----------


## brette

Hi, Ive done two kitchens now, one from plyboard distributors (Dandenong) some time ago, and recently an Ikea kitchen. 
Plyboard distributors were excellent and the quality was great (again, this was about 5 years ago).  
I chose Ikea this time around since they were much cheaper than all the other quotes I got, and I would recommend going that way again with a few reservations. The BIG advantage is that you can walk into the store and swap something over (even if change your mind), replace a cabinet etc .. and while stock levels can be a bit hit and miss, generally its on the spot. Consider that you can download their free electronic kitchen planner so you can lay out the kitchen, see what it looks like and get a cost estimate etc and literally shove it in the back of your very large car and install it the same day! I'm not one for patience  :Biggrin:  .... and waiting weeks and weeks for kitchens to arrive etc with the impact of changes and stuff ups when using a custom flat pack supplier turns me off the idea. Ikea also gaurantee I believe.  
However, now in my opinion the downsides... They are cheap! The board is cheap (not particularly moisture resistant), sparce on materials (the backing board is thin fibre board not melamine, there is not really a top to the carcasses) and the finish can be a bit dodgy. Also, the store in Richmond is a claustraphobic nightmare, don't expect a lot of help in-store help hehe. 
As for Bunnings stuff .... it looks like a step further down the rung and I don't think I'd use it... the stuff _looks_ cheap. 
Also consider the kitchens at grays auctions .... particularly if you can design your house around the kitchen! I don't know about the Laminex kit prices, but it looks like a great way to go. 
Again, for me, the convinience of ikea outweights the downside. 
... oh and I love their real timber benchtops - cheaper than laminex, coat in 2-pac, cant go wrong!

----------


## pom79

A couple of responses to brette's post:  _"As for Bunnings stuff .... it looks like a step further down the rung and I don't think I'd use it... the stuff _looks_ cheap_" 
Bunnings is cheap, however better quality than Ikea, in the sense that the carcasses are 16mm solid all round with tops and back panels where applicable. Maybe less 'fashionable' though I guess,   _... oh and I love their real timber benchtops - cheaper than laminex, coat in 2-pac, cant go wrong!_  
Exactly - see my photos above. We treated them with Organoil, and they have come up a treat. Smells nice too!

----------


## Dario

we have just ordered a flatpack kitchen and laundry from kitset kitchens... the gf found them very helpful and friendly... came to $7000 delivered in 4 weeks.

----------


## supa007

Also looking into flat pack kitchens. 
Got confirmation by Armstrongs (in Melb) that they don't have solid backs. They said that it adds no structural integrity / strength and only cost. 
But most other kitchen places seem to insist on having solid backs! 
So, what's better? To have solid backs or solid tops (for floor units)? 
Another thing I find with these cheaper flatpacks is that there's less choice on finish of doors and panels. Both Armstrongs and Kitset don't offer 2 pack finish... 
Are there other suppliers out there with cheap, good quality, good selection of kitchen finishes!!!

----------


## Sybarite

> Also looking into flat pack kitchens. 
> Got confirmation by Armstrongs (in Melb) that they don't have solid backs. They said that it adds no structural integrity / strength and only cost.

  
I would have thought that the fact that all of your cupboards get screwed back to the wall through the backs might be a factor in deciding what sort of board is used for the backs - both bases and wall units. 
A solid top is not a requirement on a floor unit - it just needs a top rail at the front to screw the bench down onto.
This will proivide all the rigidity you need. 
Unfortunately good two pack will cost you, as not many local crews are going to have stacks of doors already cut to size and pre painted. 
A good custom flat pack fabricator (made to order) should be able to arrange two pack doors for you - it is just a bit more waiting time and a fair bit more money ; the doors are cut and profiled to order then sent to a painter for finishing. 
Cheers,

----------


## evc722

I just completed my kitchen with Bunnings Flatpax, they are relatively low cost and easy to install, the only thing disappointed was the hinge and runner supplied does not work properly, as ppl mentioned before ... 
From my little experience, do the following before started to order.
- draw a plan with proper measurement
- complete the floor before install cabinet, and make sure it is level. 
The material is 'green board' but not that green, not sure if it is really water resistant, but I can tell IKEA's cupboard definately not "green", that is one of the reason why i did't go for them, eventhough they look great on display. 
Eventhing going fine by now, except I'm having trouble with the stone benchtop, don't know if 20 mm would be stong enough by sitting just right on top of cabinet without a underlying MDF, and also the cabinets are stong enought to support the weight.

----------


## Bleedin Thumb

> Also looking into flat pack kitchens. 
> Got confirmation by Armstrongs (in Melb) that they don't have solid backs. They said that it adds no structural integrity / strength and only cost.

   :Roflmao2:  :Roflmao:  Of course why would you need a solid back to you cupboards? Bloody costly waste of space. 
Be careful that you don't put anything heavier than a stuffed toy in your wall cupboards though. :Biggrin:  :Cool look:

----------


## pawnhead

Backing for floor cupboards is often cheap single sided 3mm stuff, with a rail at the top for wall fixing.
When I do mine, I'm plastering and painting the wall first. Then I'll fit 2x1 edged melamine rails to support the middle shelves which will be up to  8' long . There'll be no  carcase end panels except for either side of the drawer unit, although I may put some 3mm next to the dishwasher to stop the cockies getting in. The top will be supported by the 4x1 edged melamine that the doors hang off, with a rail on top.
I'm considering making the doors, and the few exposed end panels, from MDF which I'll fit and profile myself  with a router. Then I'll either buy a cheap spray gun, or I'll send them off for two pack.
I'm considering making the top out of  90x35 KD HWD. 
It's a pretty big kitchen, and I'm still contemplating the design, but I reckon it would only take about half a dozen sheets of melamine, and half a dozen sheets of MDF. About $500 for the structure plus edging and a few screws.
The benchtops would be about $500 in timber, plus glue, screws, benchtop joiners and finishing.
I've got heaps of hinges and drawer runners from old kitchens on council clean ups, and a nice double bowl sink as well, so the whole lot should cost less than $1,500, plus a nice tap, stove, oven and dishwasher, and possibly glass splashbacks that I'll paint myself.

----------


## pom79

Excuse the camera phone being on the wrong setting, but here's the finished Bunnings Flatpax kitchen, needs a door over the fridge housing (now in place) and some painting and siliconing etc, but you get the idea. 
All in, was mostly pain free apart from wonky runners to the drawers (the first batch we bought were a different brand to the remaining ones supplied later when we bought the rest of the units). 
Cheers.

----------


## Dario

> Another thing I find with these cheaper flatpacks is that there's less choice on finish of doors and panels. Both Armstrongs and Kitset don't offer 2 pack finish... 
> Are there other suppliers out there with cheap, good quality, good selection of kitchen finishes!!!

  ur right we wanted a 2pac finish aswell but kitset dont offer it, so we went with the semi-gloss which the kitset lady said was pretty close.

----------

